# A hawk dropped a puppy in their back yard



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

May 16, 2012 Posted by ADMIN in Dog News 103 comments
Share
8168
22 Email87
A California family is caring for a miraculous survivor after a hawk dropped a puppy in their back yard. Los Banos resident Elaine Bouschard and her grandson, Taylor Callaway, say they were shocked when they saw a dog fall from the sky.

Now the family has decided to adopt the puppy. Callaway said she plans to add him to her menagerie of pets: cats, dogs, horses – and ironically, a couple of hawks.

“My thought is that when god drops a puppy from the sky, you keep it,” said Bouschard. “I actually think God just dropped me a baby to have for Mother’s day, so this is my baby for Mothers Day!”

The family estimates that the puppy is about three weeks old: he opened his eyes for the first time yesterday.









Visit site
May 16, 2012 10:57 am
Tonya
oh my gosh, i saw a hawk drop a squirrel, but thats one lucky dog.

Reply

Visit site
May 16, 2012 10:57 am
Glenda
It is a wonder that the little baby made it through the fall.

Reply

May 16, 2012 10:57 am
Karen
awwww I am glad it dropped the pup

Reply

Visit site
May 16, 2012 10:58 am
Inês
unbelievable !

Reply

May 16, 2012 10:58 am
Layla
OMG!!!

Reply

May 16, 2012 10:58 am
Michele
Precious angel! Lucky puppy didn’t become dinner for the mean ole Hawk. I’d have to keep that baby!!!

Reply

May 16, 2012 6:09 pm
Julie
The hawk was not being mean, it was doing what they do to survive. Horrible to think about but true, they have to eat something after all.

Reply

Visit site
May 16, 2012 10:58 am
Christina
Lucky puppy!

Reply

May 16, 2012 10:58 am
Christine
Hope baby gets reunited with its momma 

Reply

Visit site
May 16, 2012 10:59 am
Michelle
awww

Reply

May 16, 2012 10:59 am
Jessica
Aren’t 8 week old puppies up and running around? Sounds more like 8 days…?

Reply

May 16, 2012 2:51 pm
Jill
Yeah, generally puppies don’t open their eyes until between two and three weeks old I think. He is one very lucky pup! After all, he could have ended up as dinner.

Reply

Visit site
May 16, 2012 10:59 am
Kate
That is one lucky lucky dog.

Reply

Visit site
May 16, 2012 10:59 am
Stacy
awwwww

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:00 am
Dustin
A gift from above. Literally.

Reply

Visit site
May 16, 2012 11:00 am
Tess
Lucky little fella. FAR too young to be away from his mum, though.

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:01 am
Elise
what?? omg. that is unbelievable. Glad he is ok!! His Mom must be so sad

Reply

Visit site
May 16, 2012 11:01 am
Kelly
Jessica – I thought the same thing, the baby looks really young. Lucky puppy an lucky lady!

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:01 am
Karen
ohmygosh

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:01 am
Betty
They say this puppy is 8 weeks old and just opened his eyes yesterday. Puppies open their eyes around 2 weeks. He’s still suckling. I hope they figure out that he’s still so young that he needs milk. Geez!

Reply

May 16, 2012 7:46 pm
Anonymous
They said 3 weeks not 8 .

Reply

May 16, 2012 7:51 pm
Anonymous
Original article said 8. They changed it to 3.

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:01 am
Tracy
yea 4 pup! we have a LOT of crows in our area this year, and we are finding *gag* remains of all kinds of animals in our yard – crows are just as strong and fierce as hawks, clearly hawks are stronger, but crows eat anything they can attack as well

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:01 am
Lori
Puppies open their eyes between 10-14 days. Glad the pup survived and that it’s got a home!

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:01 am
Leslie
a woman that owns dogs and thinks a puppy opens its eyes at 8 weeks old?

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:02 am
Cheryl
puppies open their eyes long before 8 weeks, that baby is 3 weeks old at most..

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:02 am
Christine
that puppy is only about 2 weeks old…at eight weeks he should be running around and eating on his own….

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:02 am
Renee
That puppy is nowhere near 8 weeks, if it just opened its eyes for the first time. Did the family try to find the owners before claiming it for their own? I’m glad the puppy is safe and will have a home regardless, but it still needs its mother, if at all possible, and attempts should be made to find where the dog came from!

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:03 am
Marie
He must be only 2 or 3 weeks old if he is just opening his eyes, not 8 weeks old! What a story!

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:03 am
Jennifer
I’m glad that pup survived, but that woman doesn’t know much about dogs if she thinks it’s 8 weeks old. Looks more like 8-10 days to me.

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:05 am
Elise
a new take on babies being delivered by pelicans

Reply

Visit site
May 16, 2012 11:05 am
Kelli
OMG!!! IM SO HAPPY HE MADE IT!!

Reply

Visit site
May 16, 2012 11:05 am
Teresa
If the puppy just opened it’s eye’s…I would say It’s about 3 week’s old….not 8 weeks…..

Reply

Visit site
May 16, 2012 11:05 am
JoAnn
Maybe it was just a typo & she meant 8 days old

Reply

Visit site
May 16, 2012 11:07 am
Marcy
This is why my puppies don’t go outside in the open until they are at least 10 lbs.

Reply

Visit site
May 16, 2012 11:07 am
Craig
So god is a hawk? WTF?!

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:08 am
Ada
I’m guessing they haven’t taken this puppy to the vet?! If so they would know this puppy is A LOT younger than 8 weeks.

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:08 am
Betty
They just changed the story and are now saying it’s about 3 weeks old. Apparently our comments hit home! Let’s just hope this woman has the sense to get some Esbilac!

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:08 am
Aimee
Wow!

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:08 am
Krystal
Poor baby!

Reply

Visit site
May 16, 2012 11:08 am
Kelly
Renee, I agree this puppy should be with his mommy until it’s strong enough to be on his own (new owner)…but was this baby out in the open? Who leaves newborn puppies outside their house, was mom a street dog?

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:09 am
LaDella
… 8 days is more likely

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:10 am
Jennifer
puppies only start to open their eyes at 10 days ..POOR [email protected]

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:10 am
Estrella
OMG…..

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:11 am
Adrienne
Amazing story but WTF does God have to do with it??

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:11 am
Anna
“OH NO!”, said the Pug.

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:11 am
Nancy
They should name it Sky. Lucky pup!

Reply

Visit site
May 16, 2012 11:12 am
Ronnie
That’s pretty cool 

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:14 am
Deborah
Ohh my, please keep us up dated.

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:14 am
Deborah
<3

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:15 am
Sheral
lucky little one … hope it found a forever home

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:15 am
Jennifer
Wow!!

Reply

Visit site
May 16, 2012 11:15 am
Lynn
But someone else is MISSING a puppy!! Finding the puppy’s mom may be the best idea.

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:16 am
Diana
oh my,

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:16 am
Judith
amazing.

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:18 am
Jenny
read the article- the family said 3 weeks old- it was the reporter that said 8 weeks. we all know reporters don’t always get things right- maybe reading a teleprompter, the 3 looked like an 8, just sayin. The puppy will be fine- this woman looks quite happy to care for it and I have a feeling that puppy will grow up well loved.

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:18 am
Anonymous
Oh guys… The puppy is nibbling a finger like a nipple.

They know it needs a bottle.

It opened it’s eyes, they don’t do that starving.

Relax, its a cool ending.

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:18 am
Linda
WOW..

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:20 am
Susie
I can’t believe I live in a world where people can’t read and comprehend a simple one-paragraph article and then get all up in arms about it. Read, people….don’t just listen. There is no way someone who lives with a bunch of animals would think that was an 8 week old puppy.

Reply

Visit site
May 16, 2012 11:21 am
Kristen
I would keep him too!! Sweet angel

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:23 am
Donna
I will never let Bax, Gracie , Isaac or Charlotte out in the back yard alone ever again, especially since there is a hawk flying around Dimondale !!

Reply

Visit site
May 16, 2012 11:23 am
Cheryl
I know Hawks r very eager 2 haul off little pups…I keep Lacey on a leash at all times…she only weighs 5 1/2 lbs…she’s an easy pic 4 a hawk…

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:24 am
Katharine
If you read the article, especially the last 2 lines before the video, it states 3 weeks. The newscaster obviously made a mistake on the video portion.

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:25 am
Barbara
what a great story

Reply

Visit site
May 16, 2012 11:25 am
Krista
Because the mistake really matters

Reply

Visit site
May 16, 2012 11:26 am
Amy
What a little miracle from the sky.

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:27 am
Josie
Wow …

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:29 am
Adriana
It’s a great story. Cracks me up how people have to focus & CORRECT the age of the puppy or put their 2 cents in regards to animals in general. It’s obviously being well taken care of. Unfortunately, bad things do happen to stray animals. This just shows a silver lining to something that could have been a sad story.

Reply

Visit site
May 16, 2012 11:29 am
Cathy
Wow

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:29 am
Jessica
weird.

Reply

Visit site
May 16, 2012 11:32 am
Kurtis
Aweee

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:33 am
Becky
Oh, my! Hope the puppy heals. Lovely family.

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:33 am
Lisa
Wonder if owner is looking for this baby! It is always a risk when you leave small animals outside (puppies, kittens or small dogs) with hawks around. Thankfully pup seems pretty darn healthy! 

Reply

Visit site
May 16, 2012 11:37 am
Katherine
Hawkeye is a much better name… lol

Reply

Visit site
May 16, 2012 11:38 am
Kayla
@Adriana Osio McGuirk I wish I could like your comment a million more times. Glad this story had a happy ending and lets be real the woman who found the puppy owns many more animals so i’m sure the first thing she did was take it to the vet and they clearly gave her the proper things to care for the puppy. Thank god she saw it when she did and the hawk didnt get a second chance at ending that puppies life.

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:38 am
Erica
Aww, Can I have a puppy from God?

Reply

Visit site
May 16, 2012 11:38 am
Febrinna
a miracle puppy!

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:39 am
Diana
wow what a story.

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:43 am
Petra
shared-it’s miraculous

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:44 am
Kara
This almost happened to my dog when she was a puppy!!! I ran full speed & threw myself over her & the hawk took off!

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:44 am
Chris
Quit arguing about the typos, etc… what’s wrong with people? Be thankful that it’s got a second chance. Bickering over stupid, useless BS; get over it!

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:45 am
Trudy
.. they should name it manna

Reply

Visit site
May 16, 2012 11:45 am
Patti
Awesome story.

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:46 am
April
Talk about puppies from heaven!

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:46 am
Natalie
Oh my gosh!!!

Reply

Visit site
May 16, 2012 11:49 am
Cheryl
Cutest story ever.

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:50 am
Sue
Why aren’t they trying to find the owner? The puppy should be with it’s mother if at all possible.

Reply

Visit site
May 16, 2012 11:50 am
Jill
That baby is only about 10-14 days old. I hope she is bottle feeding it a puppy formula every couple of hours and not trying to feed it puppy food.

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:52 am
Suzanne
If that isn’t fate, I don’t know what is. I would keep a puppy forever if it fell from the sky into my backyard! I’m thinking a stray had her babies somewhere… At least hoping it wasn’t someone who left newborn puppies outside!

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:57 am
Sarah
Wow, that is a beautiful little miracle. <3

Reply

May 16, 2012 11:58 am
Sandy
Sweet! A puppy from God! ♥♥ ♥♥

Reply

May 16, 2012 12:02 pm
Anonymous
omg people THINK YOUR MISSING THE POINT the puppy is safe now !

Reply

Visit site
May 16, 2012 12:03 pm
Suzanne
Seriously people get off the age thing. I suppose all of you that are ripping the 3 vs 8 MISTAKE have never made one yourselves. People make mistakes get over it. Plus you all are assuming that they have not taken it to a vet, but you really do not know if they have or not. The point of this story is that a puppy was dropped by a hawk (frankly the hawk I don’t think really cared how old the puppy is) and these people were in the right place to SAVE it. Not only have they saved it, they are keeping it, and loving it rather than dumping it at a shelter or rescue. So the article was changed – that simply means someone was made aware of the mistake and fixed it.
Yeah for the puppy he has a lvoing caring home!

Reply

May 16, 2012 1:34 pm
Anonymous
This woman OBVIOUSLY rehabs animals if she has a couple of hawks in her menagerie – so OBVIOUSLY she knows it needs replacer and needs to go to the vet and needs to be fed every couple hours, etc! This is a HAPPY ending and everyone is going all “oooh I hope she knows ….” Get over yourselves and simply accept that this puppy is now safe, happy, content, and well cared for.

Reply

May 16, 2012 1:42 pm
Anonymous
What would make any of you think there is an owner? If a puppy that young was outside then it stands to reason that it was born outside and no worthwhile owner would allow their family pet to birth outside! Further, hawks can hunt up to a 20-30mi radius – do you have any idea what it would take to canvas that large of a territory to find the owner – if there is one?? No shelter would attempt it, no police force would attempt it – they would ask her if she wants to keep it and if not it would go to a shelter and most likely be destroyed because of how expensive it is to rear a baby. This puppy is far far better off no matter how you look at it to be with this family!!!!

Reply

May 16, 2012 1:58 pm
Anonymous
Anonymouse @ 1:42 p.m.

Well Said!

Reply

May 16, 2012 2:01 pm
Anonymous
Jeez, I made a typo… Imagine that 

Reply

May 16, 2012 3:22 pm
Lin
Is there an update on the puppy’s welfare?

Reply

May 16, 2012 4:51 pm
Anonymous
I love it. Puppies from heaven! I love it when she said, when God drops a pup from the sky, you gotta keep it! Awesome!

Reply

May 16, 2012 8:45 pm
Anonymous
I hope somebody checks the local “junkyards” where they suspect the puppy was grabbed from. Dogs do not belong breeding and having puppies in junkyards! Rescue its poor little siblings. Spay and neuter.

Reply

May 16, 2012 10:14 pm
Anonymous
Seriously people who are all getting on about how old the pup was..obviously you dont have anything better to do than to be a big drag down on something that is so wonderful…Lighten up!

Reply

May 17, 2012 6:12 am
Joke Puppy
What a “special delivery” ! Hope the little pup survives the trauma of all it’s been through.

Reply

May 17, 2012 10:23 am
Anonymous
Just luv it it was meant to be It will be ok


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh that just makes me more nervous about letting Ben run outside. I never allow him out there without me and I stay very close, but he loves to run off leash and chase the tennis ball. I am so glad this little puppy was spared.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We had an incident where a hawk was about a foot off the ground in my yard , right over the dogs. I chased it away and the dogs all ran after it until it flew away!! It was scary! They are never out in the yard without me.I'm glad that little pup made it.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

We too have Hawks here in our area and for that reason both Chrissy and Snuggles do not go outdoors in our yard without a leash. We also have Turkey Vultures which scare be to death.That story was absolutely incredible and I hope that that little Puppy survives without his/her Mother.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

My friend always thinks I'm nuts because whenever Opey is over there I don't like letting him in the yard without me even though he is with bigger dogs because I'm afraid a hawk is going to scoop him up!!! I will be sending her this article. Glad the puppy found a good place to fall. The woman sounds like a wonderful place with all the other animals to grow up with! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is the link to the story with a short News video clip. The puppy is so cute!!! One lucky dog. 

Puppy rescued after being dropped into California family?s yard  - NY Daily News


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's one lucky puppy,like puppies from heaven...
We heard on the news a couple years ago about a small beagle being swooped up by an eagle,it wriggled and wriggled,the eagle went for a better grip and dropped it nearly 40 feet. Poor thing had some deep punctures but it survived, luckily someone saw it fall and went to rescue it and the eagle didn't try again...
I watch mine, since we have eagles around occasionally. We haven't had one for a couple years but I always watch if I see a big bird shadow, which usually is a buzzard...


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

We have hawks here, so I am always nervous about letting Ozzie off the leash in my parents yard (I live in a condo association)... would a hawk go for an adult Maltie? Don't even want to risk them go after him because that moment of impact ie puncture wounds are usually what kills the dog...

I am also worried about owls!! I read an article that a chihauhau nearby got snatched up by an owl on his nightly walk with his owner! But the owner pulled on the leash and the owl flew away... the pup was okay, but will not go out at night again!!!!! smart dog!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

That is one lucky pup! We have hawks and eagles, too. They will pick up a Maltese. My girls are all between 4-5 pounds with the smallest being only 4 pounds. This is one of the reasons I covered, fenced, and screened my back porch..so my girls can be outside off leash, but I still go with them. Not too long ago, a Yorkie was picked up in my area and was badly injured by a hawk. I saw an eagle sitting on my fence one day and also the red-tailed hawks. These birds are really big and strong and would have no trouble carrying off one of my babies...


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Whoa! Now that's something :blink::blink::blink:!!!
Imagine seeing puppy falling down from the sky!.....
I'm so glad the little guy's doing well....
I wonder where the Hawk got a 3 weeks old puppy....it must have been some outdoor kennel with a fresh littler outside...so weird people would keep a mother and puppies outside without a protective roof...


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I don't think they actually saw it fall--it sounded to me like the boy found it underneath a tree where they know there is a hawk's nest, and it had puncture wounds on its back. So they deduced that's how it got there. Makes sense, though! 

I grew to love the crows in my neighborhood, because I have seen them gang up and chase a hawk away!


----------

